

The Right Way to Angel Invest - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/shorter-flights-lower-heights-right-way-angel-invest

======
budley
So his message is know your place and aim low? Angel investing layoffs are
like buying a lottery ticket, it is charity with a small chance of a huge
payoff. If you are getting diluted to nothing, you are doing it wrong or the
company is going down the drain.

